# Mebeverine



## chookie (Feb 9, 2012)

I have started to take Mebeverine tablets 3 times a day, 20 minutes before eating food. I felt very odd with the first 3, they made me feel dizzy and my stomach felt like I hadn't eaten in a week







The next day was better and now on I am on the 3rd day, the symptoms have gone.My comment is to do with how it effects my stools. I used to have really big bm's and now they are pretty small compared, almost like my lower stomach muscles have trouble and they feel weak. I expect it's the muscle relaxant in the tablets doing it's job but my body feels incapable now. Is this a problem for sweeping out the rubbish from my system now that the stools are much smaller?The most amazing thing is that I don't get much wind anymore or no pain, my bowels feel free at last


----------



## jennym (Feb 7, 2012)

I am also taking mebeverine and find that they make me unable to go to the toilet properly for a day then I have awful stomach pains and D for a day!


----------



## chookie (Feb 9, 2012)

jennym said:


> I am also taking mebeverine and find that they make me unable to go to the toilet properly for a day then I have awful stomach pains and D for a day!


oh yes, I completely agree with this too, I have just been after not being able/wanting to go for 3 days. I haven't had any pain through trapped wind though, it's quite a strange thing going on. It's almost like I don't poop anymore


----------

